# Matching blanks to your Floors?!?!



## More4dan (Sep 3, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/fantasticworld/videos/612298745618682/

You can now cast entire floors with swirled epoxies. 

Danny


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 3, 2016)

Very cool! Like one of the FB commenters mentioned, though, in such a quantity it could be quite unhealthy. Maybe it's BPA free!


----------

